# Training mini mules?



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

We have two new mini mules, Thistle and Red. They are both mollies, and 4 months old at present. Right now they are in my round corral, separate from my gelding, but I hope to put everyone together eventually. Because there's little stimulation in the corral, I figure this is a good time to start training. When they go out to pasture, probably won't do too much with them over the winter, (unless y'all say i should).

I've never had equines so young. So far we've just been working on picking up feet, leading, stopping, and respect (stay out of my space, move over when I ask). I know how to train horses, but mules are new to me. Thistle took to leading "at heel" (she so short, it feels like walking a dog, lol) very quickly. She'll stop with me but we're still working on standing still. She's very "alpha mare" and sometimes gets mad when thwarted (no, you cannot graze right now!). Red is a lot more emotional, she tends to drag behind, is taking longer to learn to walk with my husband (she's his project) and gets upset/scared easily.

I'm wondering what I should be training them for at this young age, besides what I am doing already? 

Do you desensitize mules the same way as horses? ie, present a stimulus, (like a rope thrown gently over the back, legs, etc), and stop it when they stand still and quiet?

I am open to suggestions. I know smart critters need something to do, or they'll find their own trouble, despite their high level of cute I can't imagine tiny mules being any different 

Appreciate any help and advice you can provide. I am determined these two are not going to earn the moniker "little Sh*t" that so many minis do. Essentially, I plan to treat them as if they're full sized equines.

photo is of introductions today - Big horse is Yankee, my gelding. Thistle is the darker one, Red is the one still sporting her foal coat (she's ~2 weeks younger than Thistle)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing! 
I have no suggestions for you (never trained a mule!) but I cannot believe how unbelievably adorable they are. /swoon


----------

